# NICS System Now Has Classifications for Private Sales



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NICS System Now Has Classifications for Private Sales - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> NICS System Now Has Classifications for Private Sales - The Truth About Guns


What is your opinion on that? What is their motive, do you believe?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> What is your opinion on that? What is their motive, do you believe?


As the article points out, it is either charitable to the few states having mandated background checks for private transfers or suspicious and a set-up for unconstitutional acts by the POTUS. I believe the later.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

We all know NICS data is supposed to be destroyed after 24 hours (cough, cough). In the PRNY we are no longer allowed to sell guns at yard sales or in the want adds, everything must go through a dealer. This allows there to be a 4473 record of every transfer of a firearm that is not to an immediate family member (child, parent or spouse). Just like in the movie "Red Dawn" all one who is looking to confiscate weapons has to do is go to the sporting goods stores find the 4473s and you have the name and address of everyone who has bought a gun there in the past 30 years. 

Opinion: it sucks
Motive: knowing where your enemies live before sending in the "troops" on no knock raids. 
what do I believe: the future looks bleak


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> As the article points out, it is either charitable to the few states having mandated background checks for private transfers or suspicious and a set-up for unconstitutional acts by the POTUS. I believe the later.


Being the suspicious man that I am, I see every move as nothing more than the setting up for the next move. This is why I am not surprised by where we now are; I've watched how they have stepped us to where we are, one set-up at a time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Being the suspicious man that I am, I see every move as nothing more than the setting up for the next move. This is why I am not surprised by where we now are; I've watched how they have stepped us to where we are, one set-up at a time.


I agree.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is not a positive development.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On the other side, before I buy a private-sale gun I run the serial number through the Florida Department of Law Enforcements website to see if it has been reported stolen.
Do other states offer the same option?
I actually prefer buying through an FFL. Does anyone honestly think the government will take the time and manpower to look through 100 million 4473's?
For that matter, all any state has to do is pull the list of concealed weapon licenses. That would be a heck of a lot easier. Just because you went thru the NCIS and filled out a 4473 ten years ago doesn't mean you still have the weapon. BUT if you've got a concealed license, you most likely have a weapon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm suspicious of it. This administration (and the past few) has not proved otherwise.

On a separate note, a buddy of mine told me that he got a call from the city Police Dept. where he lived a number of years ago. He had a semi auto handgun stolen out of his truck in Texas. Evidently some thug in Chicago killed another thug with the gun that was stolen from him years before. The LEO said that the gun was being sent back to them and he could claim it once it arrived. He asked my advice and my initial thought was yeah, reclaim the firearm. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On the other side, before I buy a private-sale gun I run the serial number through the Florida Department of Law Enforcements website to see if it has been reported stolen.
> Do other states offer the same option?
> I actually prefer buying through an FFL. Does anyone honestly think the government will take the time and manpower to look through 100 million 4473's?
> For that matter, all any state has to do is pull the list of concealed weapon licenses. That would be a heck of a lot easier. Just because you went thru the NCIS and filled out a 4473 ten years ago doesn't mean you still have the weapon. BUT if you've got a concealed license, you most likely have a weapon.


Copies are kept at your LGS. shops are required to keep a record of all transactions and, if the shop closes, they are required to hand over the records to the ATF.

Are they going to look through hundreds of millions of 4473s? Probably not. What if they are just targeting cities or counties, though? After all, the army doesn't scatter its soldiers throughout a country, but take land and move forward.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Being the suspicious man that I am, I see every move as nothing more than the setting up for the next move. This is why I am not surprised by where we now are; I've watched how they have stepped us to where we are, one set-up at a time.


Well said Denton, and glad I am not the only one that doesn't look at individual events and surmise. I began connecting the dots a long time ago.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On the other side, before I buy a private-sale gun I run the serial number through the Florida Department of Law Enforcements website to see if it has been reported stolen.
> Do other states offer the same option?
> I actually prefer buying through an FFL. Does anyone honestly think the government will take the time and manpower to look through 100 million 4473's?
> For that matter, all any state has to do is pull the list of concealed weapon licenses. That would be a heck of a lot easier. Just because you went thru the NCIS and filled out a 4473 ten years ago doesn't mean you still have the weapon. BUT if you've got a concealed license, you most likely have a weapon.


They just did it in the PRNY to 200 gun buyers at one gun shop. Jackson Gun and Ammo is in deep - Page 9


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On the other side, before I buy a private-sale gun I run the serial number through the Florida Department of Law Enforcements website to see if it has been reported stolen.
> Do other states offer the same option?
> I actually prefer buying through an FFL. Does anyone honestly think the government will take the time and manpower to look through 100 million 4473's?
> For that matter, all any state has to do is pull the list of concealed weapon licenses. That would be a heck of a lot easier. Just because you went thru the NCIS and filled out a 4473 ten years ago doesn't mean you still have the weapon. BUT if you've got a concealed license, you most likely have a weapon.


The Iranian students put together shreaded classified documents at the American embassy. It took time but they did it. I can easily see the Feds expanding any data base they can. A d with instant Check, the info is always accessible and never destroyed. I have personally witnessed it. At least in PA. Officially it doesn't exist.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'm suspicious of it. This administration (and the past few) has not proved otherwise.
> 
> On a separate note, a buddy of mine told me that he got a call from the city Police Dept. where he lived a number of years ago. He had a semi auto handgun stolen out of his truck in Texas. Evidently some thug in Chicago killed another thug with the gun that was stolen from him years before. The LEO said that the gun was being sent back to them and he could claim it once it arrived. He asked my advice and my initial thought was yeah, reclaim the firearm.
> 
> Thoughts?


First thought.... bow up and go het what is mine. But then common sense sets in....the weapon has a lot of baggage that could cost me considerable headache, time, and money in the future. Start with a clean slate. Replace the weapon elsewhere and distance myself.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm suspicious of it. This administration (and the past few) has not proved otherwise.
> 
> On a separate note, a buddy of mine told me that he got a call from the city Police Dept. where he lived a number of years ago. He had a semi auto handgun stolen out of his truck in Texas. Evidently some thug in Chicago killed another thug with the gun that was stolen from him years before. The LEO said that the gun was being sent back to them and he could claim it once it arrived. He asked my advice and my initial thought was yeah, reclaim the firearm.
> 
> Thoughts?


I too had a stolen gun found in chicago during a drug bust. A Colt 9mm Combat Commander. It was very pitted and rusted so I got rid of it as the insurance had already paid me from the theft and I got $150.00 for it from a pawn shop. It probably could have been restored but it lost it appeal as it had been gone for 28 years when I got it back.


----------

